# Looking for detailer in N.Wales area (Conwy)



## cal106gti (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking for detailer in N.Wales area (Conwy) to be exact :thumb:

Not too long ago had me bumpers and boot resprayed... Doors, rear quarters and bonnet look dull in comparison now and need correcting desperatley (for cash of course  )

Don't know if you can tell from the pics...

















Please post or PM me.... 
Thanks,
Cal

And please forgive my M3 mirrors :lol: I hate them too!


----------



## cal106gti (Aug 7, 2007)

Actually just post up, I cannot PM yet as I don't have 10 posts!!! Cheers


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Contact Iain of Finer Details, he's fully mobile and based just across the water in Manchester (www.finerdetails.co.uk).

Best detailer in the area for sure


----------



## cal106gti (Aug 7, 2007)

Am in Manchester quite regularly... thanks for that - hope he aint too expensive 

Anymore guys?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Contact Iain of Finer Details, he's fully mobile and based just across the water in Manchester (www.finerdetails.co.uk).
> 
> Best detailer in the area for sure


Iain is actually based in Rochdale and Conwy is nearly two hours drive ... not 'across the waters' - You need to improve your Geography :lol:  

I'm based four miles from Manchester but I am booked up solid this month so cant really help


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I'm in north wales mate give me a pm


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Engine_Swap said:


> Iain is actually based in Rochdale and Conwy is nearly two hours drive ... not 'across the waters' - You need to improve your Geography :lol:
> 
> I'm based four miles from Manchester but I am booked up solid this month so cant really help


Geography isn't a problems at all, as I said 'Best detailer in the area'!!


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Refined Reflections said:


> Geography isn't a problems at all, as I said 'Best detailer in the area'!!


Entitled to your opinion :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Engine_Swap said:


> Entitled to your opinion :thumb:


Sounds like you think you are better than Iain??

Yes it is my opinion, I've recommended the best person I think there is in the area, not into looking to score points or anything, I've seen Iain's work first hand and its as good as it gets, sorry nothing personal, plus I don't recommend part timers unless there is no one else, Full Timers support each other first and foremost.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL.

Battle of the detailers. Although, i'm on Iain's side as he is a fantastic detailer, and i've actually seen him work, and his work up close. But, not yet have i seen Engine_Swaps, so..

Iain


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

First and foremost I never said I was better than Iain... assumption is a terrible thing...

I have a tremendous amount of respect for Iain.

Having an opinion is one thing... shoving it down peoples throats is another. Grow up.

As for the part timer comment I am so busy that I will be going full time this year... not bad for a part timer eh 



Refined Reflections said:


> Sounds like you think you are better than Iain??
> 
> Yes it is my opinion, I've recommended the best person I think there is in the area, not into looking to score points or anything, I've seen Iain's work first hand and its as good as it gets, sorry nothing personal, plus I don't recommend part timers unless there is no one else, Full Timers support each other first and foremost.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

TBH guys I am sick of these type of responses on these threads and the 'pick me' type responses. It does not look good 10 detailers clamouring for one job on a public forum. Rest assured steps are underway to better organise this - expect a thread in the pro (closed) section soon guys


----------

